# Gardening Books for Sale



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

[FONT=&quot]I have a new lot of gardening books available. Let me know if you need a picture of any book. I can accept MO or PayPal and Iâll give a discount if you buy a bunch! Prices do not include media mail shipping. Shipping is based on weight.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âStep-By-Step to Organic Vegetable Growingâ by Samuel Ogden, softcover, 1971, 182 pages $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âWildflowers of North America in Full Colorâ by Lemmon & Johnson, hardcover with DJ, 1961, 280 pages, wear to DJ, book plate inside front cover $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âWeather-Wise Gardening: How Best to Manage Sun, Wind, Shade, and Rainâ by Ortho Books, softcover, 1974, 96 pages $3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âHerbcraft - A Compendium Romance and Commonsenseâ by Violet Schafer, softcover, 1971, 87 pages $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âPests of the Garden and Small Farm â A Growerâs Guide to Using Less Pesticideâ by Mary Louise Flint, softcover, 1998, 276 pages, former library book $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âReaderâs Digest Illustrated Guide to Gardeningâ hardcover, 1986, 672 pages $5[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âAll New Square Foot Gardeningâ by Mel Bartholomew, 2013, 2nd edition, softcover, 272 pages $6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âLasagna Gardeningâ by Patricia Lanza, softcover, 1998, 244 pages $5[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âThe American Horticultural Society Encyclopedia of Gardeningâ edited by Christopher Brickell, hardcover, 1993, 648 pages $5[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]âSecrets of Companion Planting for Successful Gardeningâ by Louise Riotte, later published by âCarrots Love Tomatoesâ, softcover, 1975, 226 pages, former library book, wear to cover $4[/FONT]


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

The following books have been sold:

American Horticultural Society
Companion Planting
Square Foot Gardening
Lasagna Gardening
Wildflowers


I do have copies of the older Square Foot Gardening is anyone is looking for that one. If you see something else you are interested in, make me an offer!


----------

